# Quest archery



## hungrybare (Jun 15, 2009)

Does anyone shoot a Quest bow, I heard their binary cams are the same as bowtech ??


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Do a search for quest. There are a few people on here that shoot them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Thier XPB line uses the basis of an elite cam that they have a contract with. Very small difference between the two (most people just say they are the same)

The HPS and QS lines are single cam.

THey are great shooting bows, owned by G5. I have an xpb on order as it was my favorite bow out of everything I shot (and I shot 90% of what is out there as price wasn't really a factor for me at this time)


----------



## Catmann19 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Quest owner*

I have an XPB 27/60. This bow is fast and quiet ,very little hand shock.I have only owned this bow for a few months but I'm very happy with it. I shot a few bows before I bought my XPB(Elite Z28,Bowtech Admiral). I could not pass up the price, and could not find anyone who had a bad thing to say about it. With a 300 grain arrow it shoots 291 fps. Can't wait to get into the woods with it.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have tried all of the Quest bows for '09. The smoothest was the QS 33, next smoothest was the XPB an then the HPS. But all were smooth drawing bows.I woulda bought the XPB but it was just a little more than I could afford so I got the QS and love it. I cant think of anything negative to say about Quest bows.They dont leave you wanting for anything.:wink:


----------

